# ce soir je passe la barre des 100 !!!



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Allez, les nouveaux, on va pas se laisser faire par les vieux "étoilés" !!!
Tout le monde aux "posts" !!!
Ce soir c'est décidé, je passe la barre des 100 !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Allez, les nouveaux, on va pas se laisser faire par les vieux "étoilés" !!!
> Tout le monde aux "posts" !!!
> Ce soir c'est décidé, je passe la barre des 100 !!!



ce soir c'est décidé j'utilise la fonction RECHERCHE

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

:modo: :modo: :modo: SECURITE !!! :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

cool un sujet à flood


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> cool un sujet à flood



et celui-ci à déplacer


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

ce soir c'est décidé je passe la barre des 15420


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est vrai? on peut vrai_rment flooder??


----------



## benjamin (19 Décembre 2005)

T'as intérêt  :modo:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> et celui-ci à déplacer


Tu as un bouton (

) qui sert à prévenir les modérateurs. Moi je ne peux rien faire, je ne suis pas modo de ce forum.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un bouton (
> 
> ) qui sert à prévenir les modérateurs. Moi je ne peux rien faire, je ne suis pas modo de ce forum.


 ok merci


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt  :modo:


C'est demandé si gentiment


----------



## kaviar (19 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> cool un sujet à flood


Qu'est ce que les lampes ont à voir.... Ce n'est pas le forum photo ???


----------



## benjamin (19 Décembre 2005)

Je laisse généralement quelques temps pour que le nouveau venu retrouve son sujet avant de le déplacer. Sinon, ce n'est pas très évident pour lui. Donc ça sera fait.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse généralement quelques temps pour que le nouveau venu retrouve son sujet avant de le déplacer. Sinon, ce n'est pas très évident pour lui. Donc ça sera fait.



ok merci


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'est décidé j'utilise la fonction RECHERCHE
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




Ben si il faut faire une enquête pour lancer un sujet, on n'est pas rendus !!!
Je fait rechercher pour chercher des infos mais je ne pensais pas que ce type de sujet avait déjà été lancé (comme quoi, il n'était pas si inintéressant !  )
De toutes façons, les nouveaux n'ont pas l'air de réagir au sujet... 
Allez, wizzz, floodez, floodez modérateurs... même pas peur !!!


----------



## ithibautG5 (19 Décembre 2005)

cool je floode


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse généralement quelques temps pour que le nouveau venu retrouve son sujet avant de le déplacer. Sinon, ce n'est pas très évident pour lui. Donc ça sera fait.



Merci Benjamin pour ta "tolérance non zéro défaut" !


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2005)

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il va falloir sérieusement alimenter la discussion si tu veux passer les 100 

Tu habites chez tes parents ?


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

non je ne marine plus chez mes harengs !  
Une autre question ?


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon, y a un nouveau qui répond au sujet ?


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Cinq..........


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

quatre....................................


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Et on ferme quand elle fait 99 ?


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

trois........................


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

deux.............................


----------



## ithibautG5 (19 Décembre 2005)

il nous fait le compte a rebours maintenant (mode connerie)on/ de ton bannissement (mode connerie)off/


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il va falloir sérieusement alimenter la discussion si tu veux passer les 100
> 
> Tu habites chez tes parents ?


Nanan, on dit "vous marinez chez vos harengs"... Comment ça je fais vieux jeu???   

Oups, pas vu la réponse


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

un...............................


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

pull !!


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et on ferme quand elle fait 99 ?


C'est con que je sois pas modo, je l'aurais bien fait


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> un...............................



tu peux reprendre ton compte, si tu veux.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:





















... et ainsi de suite....​


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2005)

stook tu sors


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> stook tu sors




houps, entre deux messages, je viens de relire la premiere page.....
avez pas vu...

pas grave, j'avais fini...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2005)

Je ne vois pas ce que la sexualité de stook vient faire là-dedans


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que la sexualité de stook vient faire là-dedans




mouais, mouais, mouais.......


Private info...:

effectivement, c'est bien l'amour qui clignote sur mon front.....
lis "Naruto" si tu veux en savoir un peu plus....
(ou demande a Mackie...)


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, mouais, mouais.......
> 
> 
> Private info...:
> ...




Oui tout le monde connais LNC ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> ... et ainsi de suite....​






Face à la menace, je suis allée poster mon 100ème post à Stargazer dans un autre thread !!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, c'est bien l'amour qui clignote sur mon front.....
> lis "Naruto" si tu veux en savoir un peu plus....
> (ou demande a Mackie...)


Y a pas une troisième option ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Face à la menace, je suis allée poster mon 100ème post à Stargazer dans un autre thread !!!




pourquoi, t'es pas bien là.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une troisième option ?



si tu le demandes, je peux prendre la peine....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi ce bordèle dans la discussion ? 
En tous cas, y ap as un nouveau qui a participé à mon sujet !!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une troisième option ?



non, mais parce que Sinon...


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, t'es pas bien là.....



Euh... je peux revenir, vous ne m'en voulez plus d'avoir lancé un sujet existant sans être passée par la case "rechercher" ???  
En fait, à part Stargazer je ne connais personne ici


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Euh... je peux revenir, vous ne m'en voulez plus d'avoir lancé un sujet existant sans être passée par la case "rechercher" ???



si ... au bout de 100 posts quand même


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce bordèle dans la discussion ?
> En tous cas, y ap as un nouveau qui a participé à mon sujet !!!



tiens, c'est vrai..... 




ps: @Stargazer, pour certain post, l'intraflood ne reste pas forcement une bonne solution, mais mon erreur, fut de te repondre en message plein et en intraflood a ce cher Darkounet....
apres tout le monde melange tout...


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> si ... au bout de 100 posts quand même



ouais mais quand j'ai lancé le sujet je n'avais pas encore mes 100 posts !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Euh... je peux revenir, vous ne m'en voulez plus d'avoir lancé un sujet existant sans être passée par la case "rechercher" ???




franchement......?


non!

mais je suis etonné qu'il soit encore ouvert....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais quand j'ai lancé le sujet je n'avais pas encore mes 100 posts !!!




etant donné que la Bergere et moi ne discutons presque qu'en intraflood lorsque nous nous croisons, ce genre de fil est du pain béni, et nous permet de dialoguer tranquille.....
nous en sommes d'ailleurs, des spécialistes de la nuit....
un peu comme des parasites, mais juste un peu...


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

Bon on fait quoi de cette discussion ??? Maintenant que j'ai passé les 100 et que je suis étoilée au guide MacGchelin, elle n'a plus lieu d'être !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Bon on fait quoi de cette discussion ??? Maintenant que j'ai passé les 100 et que je suis étoilée au guide MacGchelin, elle n'a plus lieu d'être !




malheureux, ne dis pas ça....on va lui donner une deuxieme vie....

*Toyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys......*..
tu voulais pas un bar des floodeurs....il parait qu'ici on est discret...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: @Stargazer, pour certain post, l'intraflood ne reste pas forcement une bonne solution, mais mon erreur, fut de te repondre en message plein et en intraflood a ce cher Darkounet....
> apres tout le monde melange tout...




Ah voilà je comprends mieux ! C'est la faute de Dark !


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> etant donné que la Bergere et moi ne discutons presque qu'en intraflood lorsque nous nous croisons, ce genre de fil est du pain béni, et nous permet de dialoguer tranquille.....
> nous en sommes d'ailleurs, des spécialistes de la nuit....
> un peu comme des parasites, mais juste un peu...



vous connaissez pas le téléphone


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà je comprends mieux ! C'est la faute de Dark !



bah, un peu de la tienne aussi.....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> vous connaissez pas le téléphone



le ..? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> vous connaissez pas le téléphone



ecoute, oui...!
mais bizarrement, je prefere ce systeme....
mais faut dire aussi, que ce soir, ici, y a pas mal de monde sur la ligne..


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> le ..? :rateau:



TELEPHONE
 elle est sourde la bergère


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, un peu de la tienne aussi.....



Ah oui mais non c'est notre faute à tous !


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ecoute, oui...!
> mais bizarrement, je prefere ce systeme....
> mais faut dire aussi, que ce soir, ici, y a pas mal de monde sur la ligne..



et moi qui pensait que vous étiez ensemble :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> TELEPHONE
> elle est sourde la bergère



tu sais, le groupe de pseudo-rock.....

gnagnagna a newyork avec gnagnagna....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Je connaissais pas cette version ratatouille !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui pensait que vous étiez ensemble :mouais:


.......

ho, pinaise, j'ai eu du bol, personne n'a noté ce post avant edition au moins...?
c'est que ça pretait un peu a confusion...
non, mais c'est que je les connais vos petits esprits tout tordu.....hein...?!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui pensait que vous étiez ensemble :mouais:



Et oui tu brises un mythe là ... Je sais c'est dur mais tu t'en remettras je le sais. Soi fort et courage !


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais pas cette version ratatouille !


tu connais que ça ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui tu brises un mythe là ... Je sais c'est dur mais tu t'en remettras je le sais. Soi fort et courage !



et oui, ça fait toujours tres mal...quand on y croit trop fort, apres....


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et oui, ça fait toujours tres mal apres....


comment lire entre les lignes ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu connais que ça ??



pinaise, on dirait de la vezoulienne......


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu connais que ça ??




Mais kékidi lui ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

flood flood flood   ... flood?  toys ..? mmm stook? mmm flood en effet ...:rateau: 
ce petit bar à flood semble manquer ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> comment lire entre les lignes ...



comme je disais plus haut....:




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> .......
> non, mais c'est que je les connais vos petits esprits tout tordu.....hein...?!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai cru voir un Joel, mais oui, j'ai bien vu un joel.....


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

vous m'expliquez l'histoire du "flood" ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> vous m'expliquez l'histoire du "flood" ???



alors le flood....


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> vous m'expliquez l'histoire du "flood" ???



plus tard c'est sérieux là ... on rigole pas ... 
Et puis il y a la fonction RECHERCHE


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais c'est dur



Ah? bizarre, personne a rien senti !   











oui, je sais, la charte... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ah? bizarre, personne a rien senti !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et voilà à force de tendre des perches on finit par la prendre ...


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ah? bizarre, personne a rien senti !



Ben certainement celui qui fait la constatation ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> vous m'expliquez l'histoire du "flood" ???



en fait, c'est un peu ce que tu as fait...
je m'explique....quand tu te dis: "j'aimerai bien avoir une étoile de plus..."
tu t'approche terriblement du coté obscur du forum....
et ce cote obscur, c'est le flood (du nom anglais qui signifie inondation)
il suffit de poster a tout va, la pluspart du temps en Hors sujet.....
et voila....
mais mefie toi des modos, ils n'aiment pas le flood.....


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> plus tard c'est sérieux là ... on rigole pas ...
> Et puis il y a la fonction RECHERCHE



oh mais si toutes les réponses existent déjà, y a plus besoin de membres d'élite comme toi pour répondre aux questions des nouveaux alors ???


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> oh mais si toutes les réponses existent déjà, y a plus besoin de membres d'élite comme toi pour répondre aux questions des nouveaux alors ???



ben si justement ... ça permet de leur rappeler que la fonction RECHERCHE existe ... car si on compte sur toi pour faire passer le message


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> vous m'expliquez l'histoire du "flood" ???


Cherche un post de DocEvil. Regarde dans sa signature.


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> oh mais si toutes les réponses existent déjà, y a plus besoin de membres d'élite comme toi pour répondre aux questions des nouveaux alors ???


Rooooh l'aut, comment elle sait profiter de sa condition de femme !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> oh mais si toutes les réponses existent déjà, y a plus besoin de membres d'élite comme toi pour répondre aux questions des nouveaux alors ???



comme tu le comprendras en lisant mon explication sur le flood, 
les plus etoilé, ne sont pas forcement les plus a meme de repondre aux questions des nioubes (nouveaux...) mais sont souvent des champions du flood....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ben si justement ... ça permet de leur rappeler que la fonction RECHERCHE existe ... car si on compte sur toi pour faire passer le message



T'es tendu comme un élastique de slip ce soir toi ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> oh mais si toutes les réponses existent déjà, y a plus besoin de membres d'élite comme toi pour répondre aux questions des nouveaux alors ???




l'aime bien ce nioube...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Cherche un post de DocEvil. Regarde dans sa signature.



arrete, il va avoir une mauvaise image des floodeurs, c'est pas bien.....


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es tendu comme un élastique de slip ce soir toi ...


Fais gaffe qu'il te pète pas à la gueule alors !


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es tendu comme un élastique de slip ce soir toi ...



Je sais pas j'en ai pas


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arrete, il va avoir une mauvaise image des floodeurs, c'est pas bien.....



Il c'est elle si tu veux savoir mon stook ...  

En plus c'est marqué sur la boîte !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

tiens, si tu cherches un exemple de fil a flood, en voila un....

hop....
et tu remarqueras l'actuelle couleur de ces gentils floodeurs...


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

Avec ce thread j'ai passé la barre des 300 ... marci Stook


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas j'en ai pas



Ah voilà on élève le débat ...

Comment êtes-vous vêtus devant vôtre mac ? 

On fait un sondage ?   :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il c'est elle si tu veux savoir mon stook ...
> 
> En plus c'est marqué sur la boîte !



quoi, une nioube.....ben mince.....
enchanté mademoiselle, et si je peux vous donner un conseil, si vous croisez un "Macinside"
tres reconnaissable avec sa belle couleur verte, fuyez....!


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà on élève le débat ...
> 
> Comment êtes-vous vêtus devant vôtre mac ?
> 
> On fait un sondage ?   :rateau:



naked


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà on élève le débat ...
> 
> Comment êtes-vous vêtus devant vôtre mac ?
> 
> On fait un sondage ?   :rateau:



pinaise, suis au lit...
tiens, ouvre un fil, c'est une bonne idée..


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quoi, une nioube.....ben mince.....
> enchanté mademoiselle, et si je peux vous donner un conseil, si vous croisez un "Macinside"
> tres reconnaissable avec sa belle couleur verte, fuyez....!


Voilà un conseil de bon aloi, que je m'empresse de confirmer


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> naked




J'apprécie ce confort de la nudité ... Le seul inconvénient c'est le cuir de mon fauteuil qui se colle à mon cuir ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce thread j'ai passé la barre des 300 ... marci Stook


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà on élève le débat ...
> 
> Comment êtes-vous vêtus devant vôtre mac ?
> 
> On fait un sondage ?   :rateau:


Les dessous de macg enfin révélés... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, suis au lit...
> tiens, ouvre un fil, c'est une bonne idée..



Ca va pas ??? J'ai pas encore ouvert de fil ! C'est pas maintenant que je vais ruiner cet exploit ... Car oui c'est un exploit en soi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'apprécie ce confort de la nudité ... Le seul inconvénient c'est le cuir de mon fauteuil qui se colle à mon cuir ...



mais si tout le monde est a poil, ça va commencer a partir en c*****....
bon, de toute facon, j'ai plus de batterie, alors +++

bise la bergere et la nouvelle nioubie...
et adieu cher et tendre fil....
on a trouvera rarement des comme ça...


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, suis au lit...



grenouillère ??



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il c'est elle si tu veux savoir mon stook ...
> 
> En plus c'est marqué sur la boîte !



Bien balancé mon cricri ! Heureusement que tu es là pour défendre un peu LA nioube !!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais si tout le monde est a poil, ça va commencer a partir en c*****....
> bon, de toute facon, j'ai plus de batterie, alors +++



Faudrait que tu penses à ouvrir iChat un de ces soirs toi ...   

Bonne nuit sinon!


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais si tout le monde est a poil, ça va commencer a partir en c*****....
> bon, de toute facon, j'ai plus de batterie, alors +++
> 
> bise la bergere et la nouvelle nioubie...
> ...



mais si, j'en ouvrirai d'autres sans faire "rechercher" !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai cru voir un Joel, mais oui, j'ai bien vu un joel.....


J'ai vu toys bar à flood  stook , donc  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'apprécie ce confort de la nudité ... Le seul inconvénient c'est le cuir de mon fauteuil qui se colle à mon cuir ...



Mets une serviette entre les 2 cuirs.


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir je n'ai pas seulement passé la barre des 100... je suis devenue floodeuse sans le savoir !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais ça laisse des marques après ...


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

je vais être fichée ???


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Je parlais des marques de la serviette sur mon cuir ...


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

ah !  
pas facile de vous suivre !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ah !
> pas facile de vous suivre !!!


le propre du flood est tres souvent de ne pas suivre :rateau: 

tu débrouilles très bien sur mac g !!! tu vas être bien reçue , vue ton humeur simple et joyeuse


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> vous m'expliquez l'histoire du "flood" ???


 J'avais essayé de donner un aperçu de la question *ici*. 

 Mais DocEvil conseille plutôt de lire *sa propre vision de la chose*.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Ah sacré DocEvil, il vise bien lui


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Y avait flood ici ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

La barre des 100 points discos rouges reçus ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La barre des 100 points discos rouges reçus ?




ça c'est pour ce soir


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

Fin de la récré.


----------

